# The Sm4him Memorial Photo Challenge - September 2016



## snowbear

DEDICATION​
Just over one short year ago (August 2015), Sharon Monett, known as sm4him, very happily took the wheel of these Photo Challenges and the Photo of the Month forums when a new moderator was needed.

Sharon was one of the charter members of the silliness known as The Coffee House. She was spiritual; she sang in her church choir and participated in its ministry. After a hard day when she wasn't allowed to close her office door at work, she liked to indulge in a meal and a margarita at her favorite Mexican restaurant. She loved her family and her Tennessee Vols through and through. She was a calligrapher, a designer, and a proud Eagle Scout Mother.

Sadly, Sharon had to give up the helm when she became ill several months ago. Then on August 4th, 2016, she passed away. Our TPF community mourns the loss of a great photographer and friend. I will miss her very much.

In her honor, the monthly challenge will now be known as the _Sm4him Memorial Photo Challenge_. Its inaugural theme for the month of September will be something that was very near to her heart, *Volunteer*.

------
Remember, there's no one "right" way to interpret the monthly theme--think outside the box, get creative!

HOW TO ENTER:
The challenge contest is open to any registered member of TPF.
1. Take a photo (photos should be taken during the challenge month, and should NOT have been previously posted to TPF). Resize photo to be no longer than 1200px on the longest edge.
2. Email photo to tpf.monthly.challenge@gmail.com. Use subject line "August 2016 Photo Challenge Entry." In the body of your email, include your name, TPF username, and the photo title.
PLEASE name your file the same as the photo title.

Deadline to enter is midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.

The TPF Fine Print
For your convenience, EVERYTHING you REALLY need to know to enter the contest is listed above. However, you may find the following information useful, should you wish to read it.

General Contest Information
1. One entry per person. However, you may submit a new photo to replace an entry made earlier in the month if you choose.
2. Images must have been taken by the person submitting them.
3. Images must be anonymous--images with watermarks or identifying information embedded in the EXIF data or title will be rejected.
4. The challenge moderators reserve the right to reject an entry for any reason they deem appropriate. You will be notified if your photo is rejected and given the reason for the rejection.
5. Contest moderators are not eligible to enter.
6. Entrants must be a member for at least 10 days and have contributed at least 10 meaningful threads including an introduction.

Voting Process:
1. Submissions will be compiled into a voting thread within one week after the entry deadline.
2. Voting polls will remain open for one week.
3. In the event of a tie, the winner will be determined by a panel of moderators.

Oh, and I like bacon _and_ sausage!


----------



## ronlane

Bravo. Great idea to honor Sharon.


----------



## jcdeboever

Awesome idea.


----------



## snowbear

ronlane said:


> Bravo. Great idea to honor Sharon.





jcdeboever said:


> Awesome idea.



It was collaborative - there were a number of ideas and I had help in pulling things together.


----------



## astroNikon

Great idea.

Though, if I show the emblem of the University of Tennessee Volunteer's emblem would I automatically win ?


----------



## SCraig

Can I enter one that SHE took and "Voluntarily" gave me?  She was my Secret Santa a couple of years ago and I was the lucky recipient of one of her photos.


----------



## tirediron

Great idea, and a perfect theme!


----------



## NancyMoranG

Great idea to remember a great human being.


----------



## limr

She would have loved this so much.


----------



## tirediron

limr said:


> She would have loved this so much.


Actually, I think she would have give Snowbear holy Hell for embarrassing her!


----------



## Peeb

Just learned that we lost this dear lady. Lovely tribute. 

Oh how I do despise cancer of all forms!


----------



## terri

This is lovely, Bear.


----------



## limr

tirediron said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> She would have loved this so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think she would have give Snowbear holy Hell for embarrassing her!
Click to expand...


Which was her way of showin' the love


----------



## JacaRanda

Wow.  I heart this with tears in my eyes.  REALLY REALLY WONDERFUL.


----------



## snowbear

Thanks, all.


SCraig said:


> Can I enter one that SHE took and "Voluntarily" gave me?  She was my Secret Santa a couple of years ago and I was the lucky recipient of one of her photos.


I think she would have been honored if you posted it to the Godspeed memorial thread.


----------



## snowbear

7-day bump.


----------



## pgriz

I'm not much for entering contests or challenges, but a memorial one, especially for Sharon, I'd definitely consider.  Thank you, Charlie, for organizing this.  Now to think what will do honour to her?


----------



## snowbear

pgriz said:


> I'm not much for entering contests or challenges, but a memorial one, especially for Sharon, I'd definitely consider.  Thank you, Charlie, for organizing this.  Now to think what will do honour to her?


Thank you.
Anything that shows or suggests volunteering; the color orange is an added bonus.


----------



## snowbear

Two days left


----------



## SquarePeg

Thanks for the reminder!  Struggling with a concept for this one but may have an opportunity tonight to get something that fits.


----------



## snowbear

SquarePeg said:


> Thanks for the reminder!  Struggling with a concept for this one but may have an opportunity tonight to get something that fits.


Thank you.


----------

